# info: group buy on taps for Sharpie refills at IAP



## duncsuss (Nov 17, 2014)

@Kevin has kindly allowed me to post this message here in case any of the pen-makers are interested.

I've just started a "group buy" sign-up on the IAP website aiming to get a fair price on the taps that match the threads of the Sharpie refills. (They are .450" x 26tpi, in case you were wondering )

Here's the link to the information post and sign-up: LINK

Here's a pic of the tap that's being bought:


 

Surrounded by the pen body and refill (with this tap, you'll be able to make your own pen body for the refill to screw into -- you'll need to make the cap also):


 

When you buy the refill, it comes with a snap-on cap to keep the end from drying out. You have to make a cap to match the pen barrel, and you glue this little snap-on inside to make your cap into a snap-on. This pic shows the threads on the refill better, that's the bit that you use the tap to cut threads for inside the pen barrel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 17, 2014)

Are you going to be making some of them? Depending on their price, I would get 2...


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 17, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Are you going to be making some of them? Depending on their price, I would get 2...


Well, yeah ... Cliff asked for one as part of the bowl/hollowform trade we've got going.

If you follow the link to IAP, you'll see the full details on price, options, etc.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 17, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> Well, yeah ... Cliff asked for one as part of the bowl/hollowform trade we've got going.
> 
> If you follow the link to IAP, you'll see the full details on price, options, etc.



Oh, did you mean "depending on how much the finished pens cost, I would get 2" ? I misread your post ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 17, 2014)

Yep...finished pen. 2 of em...


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 17, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Yep...finished pen. 2 of em...



I have no idea how much work is involved in making these yet, so I haven't even thought of what I'd ask for them. When I've finished one for Cliff, I'll have a better idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 19, 2014)

The sign-up for the Group Buy is going much better (read "faster") than I expected -- we've already got enough folks signed up to reach the maximum discount level offered by Tapco (24 pieces).

The price per piece will therefore be $29.40 + a share of the shipping cost from Tapco to me + shipping from me to you + any Paypal fees -- so under $40 for US residents.

Because the sign-up has gone so fast, I might be shortening the enrollment period -- if you're thinking about joining in, please sign up before the end of this week. Follow the link in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 19, 2014)

I'd love one but of course this is the time of year my wife tells me not to buy anything else after the sawmill......


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2014)

Duncan do you mind editing your post to show a picture of what the item is? I was going to do it for you but I can't figure out what the item is.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 19, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Duncan do you mind editing your post to show a picture of what the item is? I was going to do it for you but I can't figure out what the item is.


I can do (did) that


----------



## Kevin (Nov 19, 2014)

Now I get it. I see why you're going through all the trouble now that's really cool.


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 19, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Now I get it. I see why you're going through all the trouble now that's really cool.


I haven't made one yet, so how cool it is remains to be seen

Reactions: Like 1


----------

